# [EVDL] Firefly Oasis Batteries anyone?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the last several months several people have mentioned the promise of the
Firefly Oasis batteries. Here's a link to specs:

http://www.fireflyenergy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=273&Itemid=100

Well it looks like they may be available to us soon but the price may scare
many away. Below is a response I just rec'd from them today when I asked
when they would be available and how much. Not sure what he means
by "pre-orders", but somewhere on their website it says they will be
availble Summer 2009.

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com./1974

===================

>Thank you for your inquiry. We are currently in the process of setting up
an online store on our website, and this should be >operational within 3
weeks. We will be offering 15% off on pre-orders, which is a cost of
$420.75 per battery. Shipping charges >have not been finalized, but these
will be tallied in the store.

>Best Regards,
>Dan Stewart
>Firefly Energy
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090602/422ae993/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Scare me...Hell that is a justification for Lithium if I ever saw one....

A 120V lead Firefly pack would be $4,200 + Shipping (on LEAD)
A lithium pack is within striking distance of that at 1/3 the weight and 3X
the life and... and...

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of SLPinfo.org
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 10:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List; Carl R. Clark
Subject: [EVDL] Firefly Oasis Batteries anyone?

In the last several months several people have mentioned the promise of the
Firefly Oasis batteries. Here's a link to specs:

http://www.fireflyenergy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=273&I
temid=100

Well it looks like they may be available to us soon but the price may scare
many away. Below is a response I just rec'd from them today when I asked
when they would be available and how much. Not sure what he means
by "pre-orders", but somewhere on their website it says they will be
availble Summer 2009.

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com./1974

===================

>Thank you for your inquiry. We are currently in the process of setting up
an online store on our website, and this should be >operational within 3
weeks. We will be offering 15% off on pre-orders, which is a cost of
$420.75 per battery. Shipping charges >have not been finalized, but these
will be tallied in the store.

>Best Regards,
>Dan Stewart
>Firefly Energy
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090602/422ae993/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Specs at 
http://www.fireflyenergy.com/images/stories/pdfs/Firefly%20Energy%20FF12D1-G31%20Spec%20sheet%20FINAL.pdf

Compare to an Odyssey of the same size:

http://www.odysseybatteries.com/battery/pc2150.htm

You may get a bit more range with the Firefly, but can you tell which 
one would feed a Zilla better?





_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Oasis battery is a hybrid battery. I am looking forward to the fully advanced battery. Lawrence Rhodes...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No Bob,

It's 1/3 the weight OR 3X the life, not both.

But your point is valid, we have a lithium cost www.evcomponents.com
on the table of 1.10 per ah, the firefly works out to 2.00 per ah.

Add shipping.

Add BMS. BOTH will require one.

The Firefly is a 840wh battery at the 1 hour rate. 80% of that is
672wh, over 600 cycles is 403200 wh, at $421 becomes $1.04 per
watthour lifetime cost.

The Lithium SE60AHA is a 180wh cell, 80% of which is 144wh over 2000
cycles is 288000wh, at $66 becomes 23 cents per watthour lifetime
cost.

Just for kicks, lets look at floodies...

The USB 2200HC is an estimated 1200wh cell at 80%, USB documents say
it is good for 675 cycles at that DoD. Giving us 810000wh, at a cost
of about 75 bucks becomes, 9 cents per watthour lifetime cost.

Now to poke a stick in our eyes..... There are a few folks that
managed to snag some 2000 cycle life BB600 Nicad cells at a buck a
piece..... 1.7 cents per watthour lifetime. ;-)

Stay Charged!
Hump






> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Scare me...Hell that is a justification for Lithium if I ever saw one....
> >
> > A 120V lead Firefly pack would be $4,200 + Shipping (on LEAD)
> ...


----------

